# Memoria RAM mala



## dariem_salas (Abr 20, 2005)

Hola, tengo una memoria RAM de 64 Megabytes la cual quiero adicionar a mi computador (que ya cuenta con una memoria de 128 MB), pero al agregarle la de 64 se me cuelga el computador. Hay alguna manera de arreglar o limpiar mi memoria de 64 para que esta funcione adecuadamente?

Gracias,

CARLOS SALAS


----------



## Guest (Abr 22, 2005)

Creo que tu problema radica en la velocidad de acceso de ambas memorias, es posible que la de 64MB tenga un alto tiempo de latencia y cause que se cuelgue el sistema. Verifica la velocidad, la nueva memoria debe tener igual o mayor velocidad.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 22, 2005)

Si el problema es el que te plantea fer, puedes solucionarlo disminuyendo la velocidad de acceso a la memoria, esto lo haces desde el setup de la BIOS.


----------



## dariem_salas (Abr 26, 2005)

Fer, gracias de antemano, pero decime como se averigua la velocidad de mi memoria? yo solo se que son PC100 y además he probado mi maquina con solo la memoria de 64 MB y se cuelga, estará dañada mi memoria? hay solución de arreglo o habría que comprar otra? 

Gracias,

Carlos Salas


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 26, 2005)

Carlos tu memoria de 64MB es una SDRAM PC100 de 100Mhz de velocidad de datos, es muy probable que si no te funciona con la de 128MB esta sea SDRAM PC133 de 133Mhz. Si la memoria de 64MB no te funciona sola debe ser porque en el BIOS tienes configurado la velocidad como 133MHz, debes bajar a 100MHz para que te funcionen ambas.

Si aun así no te funciona, entonces puede que la memoria este defectuosa, pruebala en otro computador.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 23, 2011)

una consulta a una memoria ram que se de 266mhz de velocidad por medio de alguntruco o maña de se puede modificar para que te bote con una velocidad de 400mhz 
bueno mi consulta es por que yp tengo una memoria DDR1 DE 512 MB Y A LA FRECUENCIA DE 400MHZ pero el otro dia compreuna de las mismas caracteristicas supuestamente pero para probarla saque la que tengo y puse la que compre y al iniciar windows me salia e speed 266.
Bueno bolvi y me la cambiaron pero ahora cuando pongo la memoria anterior y la nueva  por logica me debe botar una frecuencia de 400mhz pero me sale 333mhz.
Por eso mi duda talves hicieron algun truco pra hacer que cambie de 266mhz o 333mhz a 400mhz
PD. Ten otras dos memorias y al conectar loas dos sale como digo 400mhz cosa que no pasa con la memoria que compre.
Porcia pobare la memoria que compre con las tre memorias anteriores que tengo que si son de 400mhz

Bueno ya hice las pruebas con mis otras tres memorias ram y la verdad lanueva que compre con ninguna de las tres me bota una frecuencia de 400mhz pero cuando combino mis tres mimorias ram que yo tengo si me bota a 400mhz sera un truco o sera que esta dañada la memoria ram?


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 7, 2011)

nadie sabe


----------

